# John Williams: Hedwig's Theme perfomed by Prague Film Orchestra



## AdamAlake (May 3, 2017)

I am quite fond of the performances of the Prague Film Orchestra, they basically specialize only in film scores and host concerts in Prague, which is IMO really good for raising artistical awareness and such.

What do you think?


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 3, 2017)

I thought that performance sounded pretty stiff. No doubt very "correct" representation of the paper score, but a little more interpretation and imagination from the musicians and the conductor would be nice.


----------



## ryans (May 3, 2017)

It's slower paced and therefore lacking some of the excitement of the original recording, in my opinion.. But it's a fine execution of a fantastic piece...


----------



## Kejero (May 3, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> I thought that performance sounded pretty stiff. No doubt very "correct" representation of the paper score, but a little more interpretation and imagination from the musicians and the conductor would be nice.


I know what you mean. It's like they're playing to a click track, and that first beat is somehow very pronounced. This piece should... flow.


----------



## Rohann (May 3, 2017)

Kejero said:


> I know what you mean. It's like they're playing to a click track, and that first beat is somehow very pronounced. This piece should... flow.


"Feel" seems hard to nail in an orchestra. Indeed, the whole point of the insane passages is that it should feel like the somewhat unpredictable but smooth flight of an owl.


----------



## NoamL (May 3, 2017)

This is exhibit A against offshoring of recording sessions I reckon 

The performance is being held back by the violins. Not saying I could play this at all myself but... the violins are holding it back. That is also why the conductor is smashing the 1st beat - to keep everyone together - unfortunately it loses the whole feel of the piece.

The London and LA session players are truly the best in the world.

Here is a pretty good performance:


----------



## tack (May 3, 2017)

Night, meet day.


----------



## mcalis (May 3, 2017)

tack said:


> Night, meet day.


Day, meet....uh, well something!

I think this performance is a tad better than the BBC proms one tbh. The proms one always felt rushed to me, but the prague one is too slow again -.- (it's never quite right, is it?)



I mean, the screen shakes when the tuba comes in at 2:42 ...I just think that's awesome


----------



## tack (May 3, 2017)

mcalis said:


> The proms one always felt rushed to me


I think it only felt that way because it was a bit clammy. But it undoubtedly had a lot more feel than the Prague performance. I agree with you that the Netherlands version sounds better yet, but still not without it problems (spots of dodgy timing and intonation). Maybe better quality audio engineering is helping there?



mcalis said:


> it's never quite right, is it?


The version on the soundtrack sounds pretty good to me. But that's understandable when you have the luxury of multiple takes. 
.


----------



## NoamL (May 3, 2017)

mcalis said:


> Day, meet....uh, well something!
> 
> I think this performance is a tad better than the BBC proms one tbh. The proms one always felt rushed to me, but the prague one is too slow again -.- (it's never quite right, is it?)
> 
> ...




4:54 whose _idea_ was _that_


----------



## Paul T McGraw (May 4, 2017)

Great thread. I noticed that the Netherlands Symphony Orchestra trumpet players were using American style Bb valve trumpets, as opposed to the European style C rotary valve trumpets they usually use. My friend @Rodney Money made me aware of the difference in tone quality between the two. Of course the score calls for Bb trumpets, but European orchestras usually use a C rotary valve trumpet no matter what is called for in the score. In this case Williams did specify the Bb trumpet, but I find it an unusual show of respect for the composer that they actually followed his instrumentation.


----------



## mcalis (May 4, 2017)

NoamL said:


> 4:54 whose _idea_ was _that_


Yeah, that was a bit messy. @tack is probably right in saying that better audio engineering is helping this particular rendition.

Also, @tack what I meant is that I have yet to find a live performance that matches the one on the original soundtrack which, to my ears, is the best one...but I am probably biased because it's the one I've heard the most.

@Paul T McGraw Thanks for pointing that out. Wasn't aware of that. Can't say I know the difference, but I am interested in learning about it!

@AdamAlake To get back on track a bit, I think it's great that they're performing film scores. There are some fantastic film scores out there which aren't getting performed nearly often enough...


----------



## AdamAlake (May 4, 2017)

Great observations, the performances are indeed more stiff or "wooden". To their defense though, this particular orchestra is formed mainly out of current students of some of the nations Music Universities, so it sort of makes sense they would first work on performing exactly as is and then worked on the correct expression. Still, it cannot be denied.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 4, 2017)

NoamL said:


> This is exhibit A against offshoring of recording sessions I reckon
> 
> The performance is being held back by the violins. Not saying I could play this at all myself but... the violins are holding it back. That is also why the conductor is smashing the 1st beat - to keep everyone together - unfortunately it loses the whole feel of the piece.
> 
> ...




Not only is the pace better but the dynamics are much more controlled on those crescendos. The contrast is greater between p and mf.


----------



## prodigalson (May 4, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> I am quite fond of the performances of the Prague Film Orchestra, they basically specialize only in film scores and host concerts in Prague, which is IMO really good for raising artistical awareness and such.
> 
> What do you think?




Oh man, and the poor celeste player clammed on the very first and very exposed phrase. you can literally feel him go "fuck!"...Been there, man. Been there.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 4, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Oh man, and the poor celeste player clammed on the very first and very exposed phrase. you can literally feel him go "fuck!"...Been there, man. Been there.



Yeah! Reminds me of this...(not to derail the thread...) You can actually see Huey go... "Waaaaaddaaaaaa....."


----------



## higgs (May 4, 2017)

Huey Lewis, and more specifically The News, fits right in. 

Honestly this is a great thread, comparing performances of one of my favorite pieces of contemporary score.


----------



## prodigalson (May 4, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Yeah! Reminds me of this...(not to derail the thread...) You can actually see Huey go... "Waaaaaddaaaaaa....."




BAHAHAHA.


----------

